# Apache2 /server-status page not working (kinda)

## dbodner

Earlier today I tried restarting apache, and got the following error:

Invalid command 'ExtendedStatus', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration

/etc/conf.d/apache2

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D STATUS"

mod_status is in /usr/lib/apache/modules

What's weird is if I comment of the <IfDefine> in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, it works fine

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

any ideas?

----------

## hanj

What version of Apache are you running? Do you have 00_mod_status.conf? I think you need to remove -D INFO and stay with -D STATUS. I have a feeling that you have multiple module configs with ExtendedStatus in there.

Also do this..

```
grep -ri ExtendedStatus /etc/apache2/*
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

